# Kubota ????



## michaael (Nov 2, 2010)

I purchased a Kubota tractor and need to replace the piston, rings, etc. on one cylinder. I can't find the serial number or model number to order the parts. All I see is 1395cc BYE04 on the block, D1402 L-0626 on the engine, and L2202DT - 1184 behind the seat. Does anyone know where to find the Kubota model and serial #s.


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

Kubota Engine America - Compact Diesel Engines

don't know if that helps


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

tractor seriasl numbers are located on the right side just infront of the foot rest. the engine serial # is on the right side just behind the waterpump


----------



## dguethlein (Sep 9, 2012)

*check on the trans cover*

It may be located on the trans cover (floor ) between seat and console. Probably the right side.

D.guethlein


----------



## Lonn77 (Sep 9, 2012)

The serial. # on my B is located on the rollover bar.


----------

